
The Mojave Desert's Airplane Graveyard - ColinWright
http://blogs.static.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/33186.html
======
FrancescoRizzi
[Pointing it out because it's way towards the end]: Second-to-last image hints
at the Virgin Galactic planes being in the same area - great contrast between
past and future parts.

------
wglb
Here is another one near Tucson:
[http://maps.google.com/maps?q=marana+air+park,+arizona&h...](http://maps.google.com/maps?q=marana+air+park,+arizona&hl=en&ll=32.507228,-111.325042&spn=0.010116,0.019205&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=40.460237,78.662109&vpsrc=6&hq=marana+air+park,&hnear=Arizona&t=h&z=16)

------
tome
Lovely pictures, but I was disappointed not to see huge panoramas of hundreds
of the same model of plane lined up in a row!

~~~
Loic
Here you have: [http://www.michaeljohngrist.com/2009/10/airplane-boneyard-
in...](http://www.michaeljohngrist.com/2009/10/airplane-boneyard-in-the-
mojave-desert/)

